# Taste in music



## Zilant raijin (Sep 13, 2019)

So for everyone out there, i want to know what type of genre of music that you like. 

Feel free to list as many different types as possible!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 13, 2019)

Indie Rock


----------



## Zilant raijin (Sep 13, 2019)

J rock/pop


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 13, 2019)

Folk music, mainly
Although I'm apt to listen to anything, so long as it isn't something I've heard a million times


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 13, 2019)

Any
Funk, electronic, rock, metal, folk, axé, classical, jazz, swing, pop, hip-hop
Depends mostly on the song itself


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 13, 2019)

A whole ton of genres, but a couple, here:
80's, 90's, Dance (Trance & Eurodance), Rock, Jazz, Rap (little bit of it)...
Quite a lot, there!


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 13, 2019)

I'll usually listen to just about anything. Although, and I know I'm probably going to get shit for this, I can't stand metal.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 13, 2019)

40s swing i like it A lot


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 13, 2019)

Honestly I am okay with most genres, except most country music and a lot of the current mainstream stuff, I find it very annoying and repetitive.
My favourite genres or types of music would have to be rock/indie, some types of electronic music, ambient, soundtracks and some other instrumental stuff. There are a few I don't really know what genre they would fall under exactly.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 13, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Honestly I am okay with most genres, except most country music and a lot of the current mainstream stuff, I find it very annoying and repetitive.
> My favourite genres or types of music would have to be rock/indie, some types of electronic music, ambient, soundtracks and some other instrumental stuff. There are a few I don't really know what genre they would fall under exactly.


You understand me


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 13, 2019)

Looking at what YouTube puts in my personal mix, it's a lot of anime/weeb music (JoJo, Touhou, and Vocaloid) with the occasional EDM/speedcore/synthwave track. I listen to other stuff too when I'm in the mood, like classical and future funk.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 13, 2019)

Classic rock from the 60s and 70s as well as electro-swing.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 14, 2019)

Noise, industrial, dark ambient, drone doom, power metal and experimental, Noise rock.


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 14, 2019)

Classic Rock, electro-swing, pop, hip hop, ambient, and lots of other stuff.  Really if I think a song of any kind sounds good, I like it.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 14, 2019)

Metal and rock music :3


----------



## Ghostbird (Sep 14, 2019)

Classic rock, bluegrass, classic country, black metal, electro swing, punk, goth, indie, folk, folk metal, classical, show tunes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 14, 2019)

Progressive rock, space rock, synthpop, ambient, psychedelic, non-dance electronic,  Indian classical, Afghan classical, other Eastern traditional music, contemporary R&B


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 14, 2019)

Here is a tasty song......


Spoiler: Yum







Well you did say "taste in music".......


Besides that I like any music really as long as it sounds good.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 14, 2019)

Power metal, thrash metal, classic metal....basically any kind of metal out there. Those heavy riffs are my bread and butter.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm not to biased when it comes to music so pretty much everything.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 14, 2019)

Nu-metal, Synthwave, Retrowave, Vaporwave, etc. Basically I've been addicted to synthesizers for a while now.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 14, 2019)

Edm:
-Trance
-House
-Future Bass
-Big Room
-Hardstyle
-Raw Hardstyle
-A little bit of Hardcore
-Techno
-Trash Techno
-Jumpstyle
Basically all Edm subgenres


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 14, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Basically all Edm subgenres



I want to be your friend.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Sep 14, 2019)

I can listen to basically anything as long as it isn't your typical rap.

I enjoy a lot of metal if it has a good melody in it and not just balls to the walls screaming and banging on things, hence a lot of *melodic death metal* or even some *metalcore* and mix in between is a good spot. I like myself some good riffs and music that combines both clean vocals and screams(growl).
If not that I have quite some more mainstream *house/electro house*(I think?), those with a bit more melody to it c:


----------



## Vamux (Sep 14, 2019)

*PUNK ROCK. PUNK ROCK. PUNK ROCK.*


----------



## Scrydan (Sep 14, 2019)

Moved to Music and Audio because it is better suited here than General Discussion.

Also as for favorite genres: rock, metal, and many kinds really. My tastes are all over and varied. Like most music except most forms of Country or Rap. Because it all sort of just feels samey, except some bands that do a little more with it or hybrid.


----------



## LeFay (Sep 15, 2019)

Early black metal , power metal (mostly Christian and pagan powermetal) thrash metal, alternative rock and progressive rock are my favorites. I particularly like music with religious or spiritual themes. I also like a select amount of trance music and on very rare occasions rap.


----------



## HollowedDen (Sep 15, 2019)

Anything with a lot of drum and bass in it.
I just want listen to abstract/atmospheric music.
a lot of Pilotredsun's earlier work really scratch that itch for me.
He had an old profile named, Bittertooth, I wish I can find more like that in that style


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 15, 2019)

Anything and everything.
I use to be quite closed off musically, but my twin brother sent me care package after care packages. I've opened up. I'll give anything a shot. Use to be a metal head and that was that.


----------



## Filter (Sep 16, 2019)

Mostly indie rock, classic rock, prog, synthwave, edm, metal, classical, jazz, and genre-bending takes on these.


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 20, 2019)

Classic Rock
Alternative Rock
Punk Rock
Punk Pop
Synth Pop
Rap Metal
Nu Metal
Hip Hop
R&B
Dance
Techno
Trance
Dubstep
Soft Rock
Progressive Rock
New Wave
Grunge
Industrial
Hardcore Punk


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 30, 2020)

I love classic rock music from the '60s to the '80s, though there's some easy and laid-back songs I like.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 3, 2021)

Oh goodness, this list is gonna be long

Metalcore
Deathcore
Death Metal
Progressive Metal
Djent
Jungle Terror
Electro Swing
Dubstep
Brostep
Riddim
Drum & Bass
Neurofunk
Techno
Lo-Fi Hip-Hop
Future Pop
Trance
Jazz
Baroque-Era
Punk (will never die!)
Horror
Witch House
Industrial
Doom Metal
Whatever it is Mick Gordon made for the DOOM games
Grunge


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)

Punk pop, synth pop and alternative rock


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 6, 2021)

People know me as a metalhead and this is quite correct. But in recent years I grew increasingly fond of electronic music with similar amount of power. On one side it's the dark and harsh industrial/aggrotech. Think Hocico, Combichrist, Phosgore. On the other, there's psytrance. First I was trying it as "productivity music", then I started liking it on its own. Especially the quick and energetic "nitzhonot" variety.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 6, 2021)

I've been super in Folk Rock recently


----------



## SkyEagle (Jan 24, 2021)

Anything with a guitar and drums, loud drums prefered... lol. I mostly listen to country these days, but i’m a power metal fan through and through.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 24, 2021)

This will take a while, and I will forget things but here is a quick list off the top of my head

Most jazz subgenres, except acid jazz
Blues
Big band
Folk
Bluegrass
60s and 70s rock
Punk rock
Alt rock
Grunge
Post rock
Ambient Rock and Ambient metal
Ambiebt electronic
House
Nu metal
80's heavy metal
Industrial metal
Synthwave
First nations music (aka Native American)


----------

